# Help! I need swamp sounds!



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

You may know from a couple of previous posts that I am doing a voodoo swamp haunt this year. I found the perfect sound effect to download about 2 weeks ago, but now that I have the money to purchase it, I can't find it!!!!! It was just what I wanted....crickets, howling werewolf and other swampy sounds. Where can I find this? Amazon only has the nature sounds that are not Halloweeny and a couple other swamp sounds that just didn't sound threatening enough, and a google search pulled up something from a Halloween store called Hillbilly swamp. The title sounded good, but it had banjos. If it weren't for the voodoo aspect of my haunt, it might have worked. Please help me. I even searched on the forum and found a link to something about voodoo and swamps, but the link provided in the thread doesn't work anymore. Maybe because it was a post from 2006?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I know one of our members offered his whole album of sound effects and there is one folder titled Environment with some pretty great swamp tracks! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/97000-my-stuff-still-out-there-ya-all.html


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, so I looked and listened, but there's nothing I can use there. No swamp sounds at all. Anybody got anything else?


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Rania said:


> I know one of our members offered his whole album of sound effects and there is one folder titled Environment with some pretty great swamp tracks!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/97000-my-stuff-still-out-there-ya-all.html


Anyone else have similar repositories (links) of Halloween audio?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

There is a 3 minute track called swamp1 that is definitely swamp sounds. Are you sure you were in the right place?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Ya google search pulled up something from a Halloween store called Hillbilly swamp. The title sounded good, but it had banjos. If it weren't for the voodoo aspect of my haunt, it might have worked.


That's produced by PoisonProps. If you scroll further down that page, you'll see another CD called 'Crickets/Swamp': http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=29

Perhaps that's the one that you had seen previously?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, but I was looking for one that had a werewolf sound in the background, not just crickets.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't know what exactly you're going for. 

Might focus more on the voudou than the swamp? 

Ritual Possessions of the Dead is a great voudou chanting album, or get some Djembe and/or Taiko music for just the drumming? 


Robert Short has a great ambient album titled "Nocturnus" that had a couple tracks that had frogs/owls and a few with wolves/werewolves, but they are more low keyed sounds than your typical "spooky sounds" type CD. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nocturnus/dp/B001AJE4JI


----------



## seansy59 (Aug 2, 2012)

I made a few swamp tracks for a Halloween walk I did. I DJ, and have a lot of pro mixing equipment. So, mixing is my specialty. I think the tracks are pretty darn good. If anyone wants the tracks. Send me a PM with there email address, and I'll send them the MP3 files when I get the chance.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

seansy59 said:


> I made a few swamp tracks for a Halloween walk I did. I DJ, and have a lot of pro mixing equipment. So, mixing is my specialty. I think the tracks are pretty darn good. If anyone wants the tracks. Send me a PM with there email address, and I'll send them the MP3 files when I get the chance.


I would love to hear what you've created ! PM sent -


----------



## seansy59 (Aug 2, 2012)

Emails sent!


----------

